# Text message from Poland



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My mobile picks up Polish internet quite often and tonight I had this from gov.pl. It´s about the coronavirus. 
Open it with Google Chrome and it translates it to English

https://www.gov.pl/web/zdrowie/informacja-dla-osob-powracajacych-z-polnocnych-wloch


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Jan, yes it can be translated but it was all over the place and couldn't see anything about the virus. I must need guiding by the mouse.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Sorry Jan, yes it can be translated but it was all over the place and couldn't see anything about the virus. I must need guiding by the mouse.
> 
> Ray.


Open the link where a woman has her nose in a handkerchief. You all probably know all this anyway, but why anyone coming from Northern Italy? I don´t watch any news, I gave it up before lent 
Just strange it came to me from the Polish net in English. 
And why *Northern* Italy? 
_
Alert RCB! Polish Ministry of health: Coronavirus threat. Familarise yourself with the information on website www.gov.pl/web/zdrowie/coronavisus the phone number it came from was +48 885 886 616 which must be Polish government I would guess. If Geoff has the message as well then they must be sending it to all Polish mobiles. Have they done anything like that in the UK?

If you have been to northern Italy in the last 14 days and have noticed symptoms such as fever, cough, shortness of breath and breathing problems, then
immediately inform the sanitary and epidemiological station by phone
or

report directly to the infectious ward or observation and infectious ward, where the further medical procedure will be determined.
If you have been to northern Italy in the last 14 days and have not observed the above-mentioned symptoms, then
monitor your health for the next 14 days, i.e. measure your body temperature every day, and pay attention to the appearance of flu-like symptoms (malaise, muscle pain, cough).

If after 14 days of self-observation the above-mentioned symptoms did not occur , terminate the control.

b) If you observe the above-mentioned symptoms within 14 days of self-observation :

immediately inform the epidemiological station by phone
or

report directly to the infectious ward or observation and infectious ward, where the further medical procedure will be determined.
If you have been in contact with someone who has been infected or has been infected with SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus during the last 14 days
immediately, by phone notify the sanitary and epidemiological station.

At the moment, there is no justification for taking excessive actions such as quarantining returnees from northern Italy, refusing to attend school activities and closing school.

It is also necessary to observe hygiene rules, including: frequent hand washing with soap and water , and if this is not possible, e.g. during travel, disinfect them with an alcohol-based agent ._


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It worked on my laptop.

There has been an outbreak of the virus in Northern Italy Jan. There have been some cases, now, in Spain as people have come back from holiday in Northern Italy. Iran is another hot spot for the virus.

Advice is to wash hands regularly as described, don't go kissing people or even shaking hands with them, and self isolate for 14 days if you feel a poorly. There are some people "suffering" a lock-in at a hotel they were staying at when a case was verified there.

Those most at risk are the elderly and infirm. Chris and I, being both at risk, are self isolating in our van, in the sunshine, in Spain


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I hibernate every winter :grin2: 
Always wash my hands when I come home from shopping, but what about all the stuff I bring home that people have touched ?

I had a pillow case come from China last week and must admit I had to think about opening it or not. :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's those shopping trolley handles I cringe at and can't wait to wash hands after. Never touch the face when in a supermarket.!

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We may have to learn to take antiseptic wipes everywhere with us. They do say, though, that it does not survive for long in the environment.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Pat, the Corona virus apparently can't survive outside a body for long. How long is 'long'?
But all the bugs on peoples hands being stuck to handles. Bodily functions and pets, colds and other ailments worry me.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes Pat, the Corona virus apparently can't survive outside a body for long. How long is 'long'?
> But all the bugs on peoples hands being stuck to handles. Bodily functions and pets, colds and other ailments worry me.
> 
> Ray.


Do you suffer with OCD Raymond ?

https://www.psycom.net/mysophobia-germophobia


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Do you suffer with OCD Raymond ?
> 
> https://www.psycom.net/mysophobia-germophobia


Yes Jan although it's called B&B in my vocab. Belt & Braces.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

They are certainly taking it seriously in Poland, I just received the same text again.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How do they access your mobile Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> How do they access your mobile Jan?


No idea Pat, but it´s a government thing so big brother is watching, at least in Poland.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am receiving the same text message each week at least once. It maybe when the phone is on roaming because the message is in English. 
I am often roaming, according to the phone, when the phone is at the rear of the house.😄


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What I want to know is how did they get your phone number?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I would imagine it comes automatically from whichever network I am connected to while roaming in Poland.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We get a similar message on my wifes UK mobile as and when we are near the coast of France but can see Jersey. It detects a Jersey 'mast' and says welcome to UK. Then as we move along the coast it obviously finds a French 'mast' and we get welcome to France even though we haven't left La Manche.

Ray.


----------

